# Diamond Cut Corrosion - HELP!



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Had a very small kerb mark repaired on my diamond cut alloys as part of purchasing my new car - which was completely stripped and re-cut. 6 months down the line the refurbished alloy looks more dull than the others (all untouched from new - 15 reg car) - the black part is fading with what looks like the first signs of clouding on the cut part.

Wheels not been curbed, just cleaned weekly with Bilberry wheel cleaner. What are my options to make them as new again? - full refurb and re-cut (would prefer not to) or can they be just clear coated and maybe painted again or even polished somehow despite matt paint finish on parts?

Thanks!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

If its a 15 reg it'll be covered under warranty surely?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have said the same as rayan, it's covered by your warranty.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

apart for cleaning them with bilberry what else have you tried ,clay bar, iron x, polish , sealants and waxes ??? was the wheel fully decon after machining. i had the same, one wheel was marked on arrival and had to decon the wheel and polish and seal.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Sadly most refinished don't warranty diamond cut finish. Experience has shown it invariably returns either because the corrosion wasn't entirely removed the first time, or more likely because any Nick in the lacquer simply opens it to the same problem.

Having done more cars with diamond cut wheels than I care to think about I now don't bother trying and simply go for a bright chrome type paint finish as I have got fed up with constantly refinishing the wheels.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As above most the refurbishment places only offer short warranties on diamond cut wheels as they rarely last. 

I'm not sure what your position with the dealer would be. You've agreed to a repair and they have done exactly that. 

I'd certainly approach them and hope there is some goodwill. It might be another refurbishment, but you'll likely see yourself in the same position in under a year. 

You can't always refurbish a diamond cut wheel more than once or twice. 

Diamond cut wheels cause so much issues. They really need looking after.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So did you get the wheel done by the dealership as a condition of buying the car? They should sort it if it's so soon then. 

Damn these diamond finished wheels are just daft. May as well just get them painted


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> If its a 15 reg it'll be covered under warranty surely?


Bought privately unfortunately


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

biggriff said:


> Sadly most refinished don't warranty diamond cut finish. Experience has shown it invariably returns either because the corrosion wasn't entirely removed the first time, or more likely because any Nick in the lacquer simply opens it to the same problem.
> 
> Having done more cars with diamond cut wheels than I care to think about I now don't bother trying and simply go for a bright chrome type paint finish as I have got fed up with constantly refinishing the wheels.


Entirely agree on bright chrome paint finish, but can't justify it when all the other alloys are pristine - and my OCD couldn't handle doing just the one.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

mac1459 said:


> apart for cleaning them with bilberry what else have you tried ,clay bar, iron x, polish , sealants and waxes ??? was the wheel fully decon after machining. i had the same, one wheel was marked on arrival and had to decon the wheel and polish and seal.


Recently tried some Poorboys sealent, but didn't come up well on the satin paint finish - went a little cloudy - making issue worse. When picking up I assumed the job was done well so didn't check if I'm honest. :wall:

They look fine when wet, but when dry they stand out as if they have gone dull, almost as if the satin paint had faded - I think the clear coat is the problem - if I ever curb them will get them all painted shadow chrome over the diamond cut - ridiculous to think as they are cleaned weekly and car cover ,10k/year!

Know of anything to cover up/bring back the black satin finish in the meantime? - scared to polish them if i'm honest and not sure how much clear coat is left.

Will upload a picture of the effected wheel this weekend!


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kerr said:


> As above most the refurbishment places only offer short warranties on diamond cut wheels as they rarely last.
> 
> I'm not sure what your position with the dealer would be. You've agreed to a repair and they have done exactly that.
> 
> ...


Bought the car privately 3 months old as it was same cost and ordering new, but had every option box ticked - Not in a position to go back to the seller - and obviously can't go via Audi as the refurb was by a 3rd party.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> So did you get the wheel done by the dealership as a condition of buying the car? They should sort it if it's so soon then.
> 
> Damn these diamond finished wheels are just daft. May as well just get them painted


Private Sale. lesson learnt on diamond cut refurbs - Never again!

Don't want to risk another refurb as it can only be done so many times and likelihood of same result - its not noticeable unless you get really close, but really bugs me.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

biggriff said:


> Sadly most refinished don't warranty diamond cut finish. Experience has shown it invariably returns either because the corrosion wasn't entirely removed the first time, or more likely because any Nick in the lacquer simply opens it to the same problem.
> 
> Having done more cars with diamond cut wheels than I care to think about I now don't bother trying and simply go for a bright chrome type paint finish as I have got fed up with constantly refinishing the wheels.


As its not been damaged, simply moisture starting to get under the clear coat, could the clear coat be flattened and re-applied, or would it just look the same?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

joshAudiS1 said:


> Private Sale. lesson learnt on diamond cut refurbs - Never again!
> 
> Don't want to risk another refurb as it can only be done so many times and likelihood of same result - its not noticeable unless you get really close, but really bugs me.


Might be worth getting some wheel insurance from Audi. Isnt it like £400 for 3 years or something?

Then just kerb them as much as you want (not on purpose obviously) and get them re-done when you need it.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

If you bought the car private then surely Audi have no knowledge of this.

If the refurb job is good I doubt they will be able to tell the diffrence and assume it's an original wheel that has just gone defective.

One of my wheels on my diamond cut wheels went white worm in a very small area (no damage or refurb to add) but the guy I told about it knew less than me had to literally show him after he went to 'look himself' .

Dealers are usually clueless, so in this case you can most likely just drive down, act niaeve regarding a refurb but say the wheel is going corroded. 

After all if the private seller handn't told you he'd had it refurbed, you'd think nothing more of it other than its corrosion from the factory finish?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Streeto said:


> If you bought the car private then surely Audi have no knowledge of this.
> 
> If the refurb job is good I doubt they will be able to tell the diffrence and assume it's an original wheel that has just gone defective.
> 
> ...


The telltale sign is 3 wheels are fine, one isn't and it's not a localised issue. That would look odd to start with.

A simple measurement of the thickness of the lug would tell if the wheel had been skimmed or not.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

But car wheels get refurbed all the time even on brand new cars if they get damaged upon delivery etc


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your problem which is very common with diamond cut wheels. Unfortunately, as you have had it recut, it is no longer guaranteed and you should have enjoyed a 12 month warranty on the new vehicle wheels - but not against curb damage.
As the diamond cut surface offers a very poor key for the top lacquer coat, damage from chips and cuts is very easy. This is despite using top quality self etching lacquers. Diamond cutting is also more expensive than an overall powder coat and a wheel specialist will give you a 12 month warranty on a re powder coated wheel (again, does not cover curbing or other obvious damage). The powder coat adhesion to the alloy is immensely strong if the wheel has been properly prepped and the powder properly cured. Hence, a real option to stripping and recutting your wheels is to go for a full powder coat. You can also change colour and probably for no extra charge. Check out www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk they are nationwide.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The telltale sign is 3 wheels are fine, one isn't and it's not a localised issue. That would look odd to start with.
> 
> A simple measurement of the thickness of the lug would tell if the wheel had been skimmed or not.


I had 3 perfect wheels and one defective as **** one white worming on the spoke.

As stated I told the guy on service he went to look and didn't even know what I meant. He had to come back and ask me what I was talking about and where it was. Your not claiming for an engine on a Porsche or Ferrari either, its a defective wheel so I'm very doubtful they are going to start measuring depths of wheels. As mentioned wheels could be reworked at the dealer or even the factory if things didn't go right. Innocence is bliss remember.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would try the dealers and see what they say , worst they will tell you to go away . best they will get it sent away and refurbed , I had my wifes gtd wheel refurbed when we bought it paid by the garage and about 9 mnths later had to have it done again , as white worm returned however as I had a good relationship with the garage when it needed done again I asked for a deal on a new wheel which I got (I didn't think they would though ) so I would deffo give it a try if you get no joy at your local dealers try the next nearest ....
Good Luck ....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Any news on this yet ?


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Streeto said:


> I had 3 perfect wheels and one defective as **** one white worming on the spoke.
> 
> As stated I told the guy on service he went to look and didn't even know what I meant. He had to come back and ask me what I was talking about and where it was. Your not claiming for an engine on a Porsche or Ferrari either, its a defective wheel so I'm very doubtful they are going to start measuring depths of wheels. As mentioned wheels could be reworked at the dealer or even the factory if things didn't go right. Innocence is bliss remember.


sounds like a good idea! will give that a go when I go in for service in a dew weeks!


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Any news on this yet ?


Tried a light polish across the whole wheel surface with Autoglym super resin polish which made a massive difference - cut surface was shinier and satin paint came up brighter. Was careful not to apply much pressure. finished with 4 coats of Autoglym Alloy wheel seal which I think works well on diamond cut alloys and in this case brought some of the depth/shine back to the satin paint.

Had a mate look at them and he couldn't tell which was the problem alloy.

Should add I don't expect it to last that well without regular protection. Have a feeling it was surface corrosion.

** still need to upload before and after pics!


----------

